# Characters that would survive a Zombie epidemic?



## Kuya (Jan 2, 2011)

- Can be character's from TV/Movies (cartoon's are ok)
- Can't possess any superpowers
- Must be mortal







I'll go first. I think *James Bond* would be able to survive. He's pretty sneaky and very adaptable to most environments. He's good at hand to hand and has a great will to survive. His intelligence would bring him far.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 2, 2011)

optimus prime

his a robot


----------



## The Potential (Jan 2, 2011)

Piandao: Avatar The Last Airbender.
Sokka: Avatar The Last Airbender.
Agent 6: Generator Rex.
Grandpa Max: Ben 10.
Bruce Wayne: Batman.
Dick Grayson: Batman.
Jason Todd: Batman.
Tim Drake: Batman.
Captain Cold: The Flash.
Heat Wave: The Flash
The Trickster: The Flash
Tony Stark: Ironman
Etc etc

List goes on with Cartoon/Comic Book characters.

Sorry, brain is drained from doing my list. Be back later with "Real Characters".


----------



## Kuya (Jan 2, 2011)

it's canon that Iron Man wouldn't survive a zombie epidemic, and Flash (and maybe even Ben 10) fall under the no superpowers allowed category.

*Dexter* from Dexter's Laboratory would survive, unless his sister tags along and destroys everything.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 2, 2011)

The Flash most defnitley has a super power, which is why I didn't list him. I'd love to hear your reason as to why he might fall under the no powers Cat though..

Ben Tennyson[The Boy] would not survive a zombie attack. His alien counterparts might though. Even if he was allowed to use his aliens, that would only last ten mins, lol, he would be dead meat.

Tony Stark wouldn't survive!!?? How in heaven did that happen?


Dexter would survive, that little genius. His sister would most defnitely come along and doom him though, like you said. *I HATE HER.*


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 2, 2011)

Aragorn would make do.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 2, 2011)

Stark042 said:


> The Flash most defnitley has a super power, which is why I didn't list him. I'd love to hear your reason as to why he might fall under the no powers Cat though..
> 
> Ben Tennyson[The Boy] would not survive a zombie attack. His alien counterparts might though. Even if he was allowed to use his aliens, that would only last ten mins, lol, he would be dead meat.
> 
> ...



sorry im stoned and read ur post wrong


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah I'm surprised about Ironman not surviving, mainly because he could just fly away...


----------



## Kuya (Jan 2, 2011)

Rambo wouldn't survive in my opinion.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 2, 2011)

Rambo came to mind, but.... I see him more so, going out fighting. I think Riddick would survive.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 3, 2011)

Can they use spaceships, planes ect or do they have to be on foot and meleeing?

Because anyone with flying capabilities would survive pretty easilly.


----------



## Vice (Jan 3, 2011)

Ash from Army of Darkness would make the zombie apocalypse his bitch.


----------



## gorgoino18 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sam Fisher has my vote. Zombies will never find him.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 3, 2011)

Robin and Cyborg of Teen Titans. (barely survive, I guess)


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Jan 3, 2011)

a. Tres Iqus from trinity Blood. He' a robot who is a priest.
b. Dr. Who


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Iron Man would survive. Kuya is talking about Marvel Zombies, which is totally different since that virus specifically targeted superhuman beings and the first one to be infected was Superman-expy The Sentry. So Iron Man did'nt survive because he was up against an army of intelligent, superhuman zombies- many his friends-who were all out to get him. And even then, it is not "canon" that he would'nt survive since it was just bad luck that he did'nt.

On that note, the vast majority of fictional characters, even minor ones, have a decent shot at survival. A lot of it comes down to luck and common sense, and survivors in zombie films are almost always pretty ordinary people anyway.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2011)

Rambo not surviving? :rofl You crazy 

Christopher Chance survives, so will the Winchester boys.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 4, 2011)

Now that I think about it. Normal people survive these kinds of epidemics. Any powerless action Hero shouldn't really have any worries.

*THEY ALL SURVIVE!!!*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2011)

Winchester Brothers would single-handedly stop the Zombie Apocalypse.

Obviously Ash would do the same, but that's like saying Superman could survive a plane crash.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 4, 2011)

The Bride, Tony Montana and Peter Venkman of Ghostbusters would make a lethal combo.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Jack Bauer...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 4, 2011)

i  can see batman creating an antidote


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 4, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> i  can see batman creating an antidote



One time, Batman _thought_ he was creating the antidote but was actually creating the zombie virus.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 4, 2011)

Alan Harper from Two and Half Man would survive with his guts and skill, i mean if he can live with that family and all the crap he gets on the show what odds a zombie have agains him.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 4, 2011)

Ash from AoD would kill every zombie on the world with his badassnery.

Harry Callahan would kick ass.

Snake Plissken would own.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 4, 2011)

Rambo would survive. When he's out of ammo. He's pretty damn good with the machete.



From Psych ... I see Lassiter out living the rest of the crew. 

From Sons of Anarchy ... no more zombie problems.

Vic Mackey the Shield.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Winchester Brothers would single-handedly stop the Zombie Apocalypse.*
> 
> Obviously Ash would do the same, but that's like saying Superman could survive a plane crash.



Really...?z_Z

I would give Dean a shot if he wasn't made into a retard whenever he's with his sibling. Sam would drop dead pretty quickly, in the majority of the scenarios they need Bobby to pull their ass out of the fire...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2011)

That's only against super-powered demons, intangible ghosts, mega vamp packs, and insurmountable legions of unkillable super beings.

Against something like zombies they'd mow through them rather easily.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 5, 2011)

Spartacus kills them all.

None of those zombies could match his fighting skills.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 6, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Spartacus kills them all.
> 
> None of those zombies could match his fighting skills.



Spartacus would eventually get warn out. He'd become a zombie sooner or later.


----------



## Levithian (Jan 6, 2011)

Ash from *evil dead*, and army of darkness. He could deal with zombie like, actual supernatural demons. Night of the living dead would be a joke to him.


----------



## TSC (Jan 6, 2011)

I can see Guts making it through also. The guy whole life is fighting demons and creatures like Zombies.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 6, 2011)

Dexter Morgan! He's too sneaky for any dumb zombies to ever notice.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2011)

Ash - Evil Dead/Army of Darkness 
Guts - Berserk (If you think about it, Ash and Guts are very alike, specially on Army of Darkness)
Sam & Dean Winchester - Supernatural
Boby - Supernatural 
Buffy - Buffy (surprised no one brought this up before)
Master Chief - Halo (Zombies are second rate compared to Flood)
The Inquisitor - Halo (same as above)
Gordon Freeman - Half-life (crowbar, that's all)
Ellen Ripley - Alien 
Commander Shephard - Mass Effect 
Snake Pliskin - Escape from New York
Bellatrix "The Bride" Kiddo - Kill Bill
River Tam - Serenity
Xena - Xena
Samus Aran - Metroid


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2011)

Buffy has super powers.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 8, 2011)

Jules Winnfield and Vincent Vega would make it.  Dos Equis and MacGyver - but only if they're together.  The starting line-up of the 1976 Philadelphia Flyers are a shoe in.  

And then there is: 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*KANG!* 



Mortal yes...but otherworldly and quite capable.  He'll do nicely.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 8, 2011)

Would Legolas survive?


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 8, 2011)

Kuya said:


> Would Legolas survive?



Hells yes...and so would the Dread Pirate Roberts.


----------



## Jena (Jan 8, 2011)

> Would Legolas survive?


Legolas would be like, "I'm too beautiful for this shit", sparkle, and saunter off into the forest.


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 8, 2011)

Almost everyone, zombies are very crappy predators.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jan 8, 2011)

Machete, gimli and Bill Murray.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 8, 2011)

The Fury


----------

